# Pickle or cucumber? What size?



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

We all know some BHM, (I am still going by LAYM), have... erm... well, "fun sized" members. Others have regular portions && a few have the king sized bar. Does the love for the man flub counter the size? I swim between 6" && 8" (with weight loss) I at times feel cautious do to my nagging "not big enough" thoughts. Oh dear Uncle Ben's rice... So, does our size matter? Or should I break out the extender && some duct tape?


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 13, 2010)

Cannot decipher the euphemisms. Suddenly, I want a king sized candy bar.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

LMFAO!!! I had the same feeling after I posted


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

I have so many things I want to say, but I have somehow gathered the willpower to remain civil


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I have so many things I want to say, but I have somehow gathered the willpower to remain civil



Miracles do happen! :bow:


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I have so many things I want to say, but I have somehow gathered the willpower to remain civil



WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH CHAZ?!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm all about nutter butters


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Good, remain civil. No need for any negativity. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all sir. JS. I don't want to cause an uproar or anything. I'll make sure to label my threads +stupid+ so you know not to bother with it. See, we are good now. Yay


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I'm all about nutter butters



Pft... I really don't eat candy, my flub is a product of carbs && meds, but PAYDAY ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 13, 2010)

* subscribes * and waits...


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> * subscribes * and waits...



I can hear the music intensifying... Oh I feel as if I have provoked a mighty deity... This lashing will be good


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

King sized candy bar? Pickles? Cucumbers? alkdfjsdfgwhat?

Oh wait.

You mean penis? PENIS? 

Penis. Penis. Penis. Penis.



It's not a bad word.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> King sized candy bar? Pickles? Cucumbers? alkdfjsdfgwhat?
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> ...



OMG HE SAID PENIS!

*runs away*


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> King sized candy bar? Pickles? Cucumbers? alkdfjsdfgwhat?
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> ...



We need to get together and play the penis game.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought the thread was about candy or cucumbers now I'm totally confused.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> We need to get together and play the penis game.



edjgsdlkjhsdalkhgsdalghsd AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I'm sorry, it's just... no one EVER wants to play the penis game anymore. :/ I'm like "who cares if we're in church? PENIS!"

Kids these days.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 13, 2010)

subscribes.....

fyi...ffa's are size queens....


i kid i kid...

Honestly, we are addicted to the motion of the ocean.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> edjgsdlkjhsdalkhgsdalghsd AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I'm sorry, it's just... no one EVER wants to play the penis game anymore. :/ I'm like "who cares if we're in church? PENIS!"
> 
> Kids these days.



Hahaha, my favourite time was at the Met in NYC, me and a bunch of classmates were in a huge hall filled with nude statues. PENIS echoed like mad.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I need to find me a fucking Jedi Master... The politics here are too much lol


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

This post just makes me angry that I live too far from Whole Foods and cant find Almond Breeze candy bars. They are like the only vegan milk chocolate bars made without that nasty malt syrup shit that gives me a headache.

*channels Walter Sobchak*

GODDAMNIT!!!!!!!

Okay in all seriousness, length is not as important as width. I need girth. In so so many aspects.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Once again... PAYDAY!!! Is the capping of the candy bar not clear?


----------



## MaybeX (Oct 13, 2010)

I like Milkyways. Kitkats are good, too -- that way you can share.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 13, 2010)

break me off a piece of that...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

**room goes silent and dark**

AAAAHHHH!!!

SOMEONE'S TOUCHING ME!!!

**lights go on, everyone's got candy bars in hand but me**


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

MaybeX said:


> I like Milkyways. Kitkats are good, too -- that way you can share.



I bought some KitKats today. 2 packs for 1,50$. Funny, it was the dark chocolate only. Got the 2. Didn't share. And don't feel bad for it  lol.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I bought some KitKats today. 2 packs for 1,50$. Funny, it was the dark chocolate only. Got the 2. Didn't share. And don't feel bad for it  lol.



I forgot about the goodness of the KitKat... mmm


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

Dark chocolate for me only. :happy: Happy tummy = happy girlie.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

My guts are envious... The nerve of you and the chocolate that is now swimming in your tummy pool...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't indulge in it often, (rarely in fact) and I was out and about and needed sustenance. I was up for 3 hours without food or drink in my system. So it's all I was able to find at a decent price. I'm glad I indulged a lil bit :happy: Plus, it washes down reallllly well with vitamin water!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I wish I could have stolen from you... This upsets my rarely active sweet tooth


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

baby gherkin.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> This post just makes me angry that I live too far from Whole Foods and cant find Almond Breeze candy bars. They are like the only vegan milk chocolate bars made without that nasty malt syrup shit that gives me a headache.
> 
> *channels Walter Sobchak*
> 
> ...



I live right next to a Whole Foods store and I need to get off my Snickers kick, so I'm totally checking that out today.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

*I HAVE A MASSIVE WANGER.*

I call him Not-so-Little-Sass.


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *I HAVE A MASSIVE WANGER.*
> 
> I call him Not-so-Little-Sass.



I think we all remember your wok, sir.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

My dick is like supersize
Your dick look like two fries


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone (Oct 13, 2010)

I do love my kit kat bar...ohhh yesss. *worship*

Oh you meant penis? Uhh. I can admire my penis too.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, my favourite time was at the Met in NYC, me and a bunch of classmates were in a huge hall filled with nude statues. PENIS echoed like mad.



We're so playing when we get this jailbait party going. 

Also, in reference to this thread, I feel this best represents for my post:


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I really want a payday now... Oh the agony...


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> King sized candy bar? Pickles? Cucumbers? alkdfjsdfgwhat?
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> ...



(500) Days of Summer.

That is all.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I really want a payday now... Oh the agony...



So basically you are craving a penis right now?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> So basically you are craving a penis right now?



He could just be craving nuts.

*rimshot*


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> (500) Days of Summer.
> 
> That is all.



We all need to get together, have a hookah night, bash some scenekids, and watch Zooey Deschanel's loveliness.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> We all need to get together, have a hookah night, bash some scenekids, and watch Zooey Deschanel's loveliness.



I'll bring the hookah and the copy of the movie! I'm SO in.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I'll bring the hookah and the copy of the movie! I'm SO in.



I'll... bring the Scenekids? And snacks!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'll... bring the Scenekids? And snacks!



Oh, so there will be ACTUAL scene kids there?! I figured we were just going to mock them behind their back. But the chance to actually make them cry? OMG...When are we doing this.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

* booking my plane ticket and buying some bronze knuckles *


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

i'll bring the wine


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i'll bring the wine



Better be red, sir.


/goth


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Better be red, sir.
> 
> 
> /goth



i drink a lot of white wine. it has a lower alcohol content... haha!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i drink a lot of white wine. it has a lower alcohol content... haha!



I know it does.

Yet another reason why red is superior.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah, wine... I'm in the mood to party. I told myself I would drink alone again but... it's wednesday!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ah, wine... I'm in the mood to party. I told myself I would drink alone again but... it's wednesday!



Wednesdays are a good excuse to break out the liquid merriment. As are mondays, tuesdays, thursdays, fridays, saturdays, and sundays.


Hi, my name's Ronin, and I'm an alcoholic.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I know it does.
> 
> Yet another reason why red is superior.



sorry for the bad tv reference. i have a magnum of this delicious red table wine called red cat. it tastes how wine should taste! okay, i have 2 magnums.. magni? magnumses? you get it. see? incoherent. that's what you get for fucking with me, bitches!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> sorry for the bad tv reference. i have a magnum of this delicious red table wine called red cat. it tastes how wine should taste! okay, i have 2 magnums.. magni? magnumses? you get it. see? incoherent. that's what you get for fucking with me, bitches!



All I heard was magnums, and then I thought you had two of these filled with wine.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> All I heard was magnums, and then I thought you had two of these filled with wine.



the lady at the liquor store called the big bottles magnums. you learn something new every day!

and yeah, holding wine in them is about the only use i'd have for one of those, lol! 

so the other night i'm at my lady friend's house and she asked if i had a condom and i didn't so she pulled one of those intimidating bastards out of her drawer and asks me if it'll work so i tell her sure, i'll just fold it in half and put a few staples in then we'd be good to go, lol!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> the lady at the liquor store called the big bottles magnums. you learn something new every day!



Did the bottle smell funny?


....nvm.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

The last page and a half is filled with awesomeness :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so the other night i'm at my lady friend's house and she asked if i had a condom and i didn't so she pulled one of those intimidating bastards out of her drawer and asks me if it'll work so i tell her sure, i'll just fold it in half and put a few staples in then we'd be good to go, lol!



Baby gherkin


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> The last page and a half is filled with awesomeness :wubu:



Exactly, because you posted in it.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so the other night i'm at my lady friend's house and she asked if i had a condom and i didn't so she pulled one of those intimidating bastards out of her drawer and asks me if it'll work so i tell her sure, i'll just fold it in half and put a few staples in then we'd be good to go, lol!



Woah, way to be intimidating... Here honey, put on this rubber that obviously won't fit you, but must have fit one of the other guys I've slept with. No, of course all the extra room doesn't look ridiculous, why do you ask?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> the lady at the liquor store called the big bottles magnums. you learn something new every day!
> 
> and yeah, holding wine in them is about the only use i'd have for one of those, lol!
> 
> so the other night i'm at my lady friend's house and she asked if i had a condom and i didn't so she pulled one of those intimidating bastards out of her drawer and asks me if it'll work so i tell her sure, i'll just fold it in half and put a few staples in then we'd be good to go, lol!



I would put it on my fist


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

I would've made a balloon animal.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

Why wasn't zucchini one of the options?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I would've made a balloon animal.



I need to learn to make those. It would make for an excellent distraction and or pillow talk.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I need to learn to make those. It would make for an excellent distraction and or pillow talk.



If I am ever in bed with a girl and she starts making balloon animals out of condoms, I am seriously proposing.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I need to learn to make those. It would make for an excellent distraction and or pillow talk.



I'm partial to balloon sword fights.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> So basically you are craving a penis right now?



Is this comment showing some sort of interest? I might have to shy away sir


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I need to learn to make those. It would make for an excellent distraction and or pillow talk.



I'd like to make a cushion/sheet fort with you.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I'm partial to balloon sword fights.



Teehee...  You said sword fight!

LMAO!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Teehee...  You said sword fight!
> 
> LMAO!



Damn skippy, and I stand by it!

I'm the gosh damn Inigo Montoya of balloon sword fights.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'd like to make a cushion/sheet fort with you.



... I think you're my soul mate.



theronin23 said:


> Damn skippy, and I stand by it!
> 
> I'm the gosh damn Inigo Montoya of balloon sword fights.



You too. And Chaz, because now I'm going to learn how to make condom animals.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Damn skippy, and I stand by it!
> 
> I'm the gosh damn Inigo Montoya of balloon sword fights.



**was totally thinking of a different sword fight... along the same lines as glory holes, lol**


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> **was totally thinking of a different sword fight... along the same lines as glory holes, lol**



My name is Inigo Montoya, you blew my father, prepare to die.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> My name is Inigo Montoya, you blew my father, prepare to die.



I didn't blow nobody! Honest!
My mouth has been sausage free for years! 



Oh Gawd... what kind of monster have I created with that?! :doh:


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I was thinking meat sword fight... Then I realized what I was thinking about and had to wash my brain over with some sexy lady pictures


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I didn't blow nobody! Honest!
> My mouth has been sausage free for years!
> 
> 
> ...



Hungry?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Hungry?



Just stuffed my face with 2 corndogs.
That kinda counts... right?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Just stuffed my face with 2 corndogs.
> That kinda counts... right?



...Of course you did.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Corn dogs... The uncircumsized brother of the hot dog world


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 14, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> ...snip...
> 
> so the other night i'm at my lady friend's house and she asked if i had a condom and i didn't so she pulled one of those intimidating bastards out of her drawer and asks me if it'll work so i tell her sure, i'll just fold it in half and put a few staples in then we'd be good to go, lol!


I'd be more concerned if you were _not_ talking about the magnum. 



CarlaSixx said:


> I *didn't *blow *nobody*! Honest!
> My mouth has been sausage free for years!
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, anyone remember the result for the use of _double negatives_ in English? lol



CarlaSixx said:


> Just stuffed my face with 2 corndogs.
> That kinda counts... right?


Oh! So you like country boys?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd post a picture of it but that kind of thing seems to be frowned upon around here. Instead, here's a picture of a king sized candy bar it may or may not resemble.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2010)

Charleston Chew????


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 15, 2010)

I want some candy. Take that as you wish.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I want some candy. Take that as you wish.



Will you share that candy with me, MB?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

Sour Patch Kids... Earlier today, they made me smile


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

Chocolate covered marzipan...<drool>


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Chocolate covered marzipan...<drool>



What on God's green earth?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Chocolate covered marzipan...<drool>



Hot DAMN. I could go for some of that. Or some marble Halvah. fuuuuck, now I'm drooling.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Hot DAMN. I could go for some of that. Or some marble Halvah. fuuuuck, now I'm drooling.


I just had some marble Halvah last night. I shit you not!!!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I just had some marble Halvah last night. I shit you not!!!



I think I love you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Will you share that candy with me, MB?



Yes, just 'cause it's you, but you gotta bring the camera.



ManBeef said:


> What on God's green earth?



It's ground up almonds with sugar.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yes, just 'cause it's you, but you gotta bring the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ground up almonds with sugar.



Is that really good? I like peanut brittle?


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yes, just 'cause it's you, but you gotta bring the camera.



Woot! The camera is already packed in the man candy bag. Imma heading on over


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 16, 2010)

Did someone mention camera and candy in the same sentence?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Is that really good? I like peanut brittle?


It's really awesome and it's soft like a paste and white-ish...not hard, brittle and lumpy.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Did someone mention camera and candy in the same sentence?



Yeppers. Good combo, don't you think?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 16, 2010)

Not to make a fuckload of sense... A Pickle is a Cucumber. They're the same size.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Not to make a fuckload of sense... A Pickle is a Cucumber. They're the same size.


Pickles are cucumbers but not all cucumbers are pickles.


----------



## djudex (Oct 16, 2010)

My pickle is wang sized.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Not to make a fuckload of sense... A Pickle is a Cucumber. They're the same size.



No, there are a variety of pickle sizes. Cucumbers tend to shrink during the pickling process.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> It's really awesome and it's soft like a paste and white-ish...not hard, brittle and lumpy.


I needs to get me some of this nutty goodness


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 16, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Uh, anyone remember the result for the use of _double negatives_ in English? lol
> 
> Oh! So you like country boys?



You caught me 

And well... my first few boyfriends were country boys.... because I, myself, am from the country  lol!

---

And when it comes to the subject of this thread: 
Pickles taste really good when enjoyed after some chocolate, or a bit o' chocolate, a bit o' pickle, and back :happy:

I mean literally. Not that wang crap 

I know... I have some strange tastebuds, lol.


----------



## Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I'd post a picture of it but that kind of thing seems to be frowned upon around here. Instead, here's a picture of a king sized candy bar it may or may not resemble.



uhhhhhhh... looks like someone took a bite!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 16, 2010)

Angel said:


> uhhhhhhh... looks like someone took a bite!



It has been circumcised.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

It's kinda blocky...


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

looks bendy which could be useful.....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Pickles are cucumbers but not all cucumbers are pickles.



this does not follow the transitive property of equality.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> this does not follow the transitive property of equality.


Neither do zucchini as I believe I mentioned before.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 16, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> this does not follow the transitive property of equality.



It's like ovals and circles.

All circles are ovals but not all ovals are circles.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> It's like ovals and circles.
> 
> All circles are ovals but not all ovals are circles.



But all ovacs are lircles?


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 18, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Woah, way to be intimidating... Here honey, put on this rubber that obviously won't fit you, but must have fit one of the other guys I've slept with. No, of course all the extra room doesn't look ridiculous, why do you ask?



I know I'm a little late on this....LOL...but that's why I used to buy 2 varieties and then I would pull out the appropriate size when the time came to do the deed. Hey, at least there were no hurt feelings! haha


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 18, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I know I'm a little late on this....LOL...but that's why I used to buy 2 varieties and then I would pull out the appropriate size when the time came to do the deed. Hey, at least there were no hurt feelings! haha



You're the perfect woman.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 18, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're the perfect woman.



No one ever calls me the perfect woman


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok, in spite of the debate about pickle sizes, and cucumbers I'm just gonna assume a pickle is a small "one of those" and a cucumber is a large "one of those".:doh: And even though I hate pickles and eat cucumbers(the food you ding dongs...its the pickle juices and such ) I definitely have to say that if you tried to pickle my cucumber, you'd end up with a cocktail weiner sized pickle.:blush:


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 18, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> Ok, in spite of the debate about pickle sizes, and cucumbers I'm just gonna assume a pickle is a small "one of those" and a cucumber is a large "one of those".:doh: And even though I hate pickles and eat cucumbers(the food you ding dongs...its the pickle juices and such ) I definitely have to say that if you tried to pickle my cucumber, you'd end up with a cocktail weiner sized pickle.:blush:



Do you enjoy discussing your small penis?


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 18, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Do you enjoy discussing your small penis?



Sure, now kiss my ass and suck it!  

He's always begging to get slapped. Sometimes I could swear I heard the whimper of a begging dog when I read one of his posts. I hope all others besides chaz will forgive this post.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 18, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> Sure, now kiss my ass and suck it!
> 
> He's always begging to get slapped. Sometimes I could swear I heard the whimper of a begging dog when I read one of his posts. I hope all others besides chaz will forgive this post.



You posted about your own small penis...not me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 18, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> Sure, now kiss my ass and suck it!
> 
> He's always begging to get slapped. Sometimes I could swear I heard the whimper of a begging dog when I read one of his posts. I hope all others besides chaz will forgive this post.


I can't forgive anyone who uses ding-dong in a sentence that has nothing to do with cake.


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 18, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You posted about your own small penis...not me.



You're the rude dumbass who thinks his own shitty grin is funny, I honestly wonder why anyone likes you on the internet or in reality, because loser pieces of crap like you are worthless members of any community.:blink:


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 18, 2010)

Ummm....I really enjoy cucumbers dipped in Ranch.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 18, 2010)

Wanna split a ding-dong, Casting?

Take that any way you choose. :batting:


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry to manbeef for um, getting his forum off track? Please excuse the Chazcsh*t all over the wall and his seat(I wouldn't be surprised)


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 18, 2010)

Paquito, can I interest you in my Yule log?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh I love the holidays. :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 18, 2010)

All I want for Christmas is to share my Yule log.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 18, 2010)

yule logs are delightful! i like to make wassail also for christmas parties :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 18, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Wanna split a ding-dong, Casting?
> 
> Take that any way you choose. :batting:


Why yes, I'd love too!!! yum yum


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 18, 2010)

M Yule log is gigantic, it can serve three adults comfortably.


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 19, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I'd post a picture of it but that kind of thing seems to be frowned upon around here. Instead, here's a picture of a king sized candy bar it may or may not resemble.



circumcised... who would have guessed!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 19, 2010)

Crumbling said:


> circumcised... who would have guessed!



Or he could've run amok with Vagina Dentata. 

I hate it when my vag chomps off a cucumber's head. Such a picky c**t. 



http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...7HgBw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 20, 2010)

Crumbling said:


> circumcised... who would have guessed!



The doctor who delivered me was hungry!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 20, 2010)

There are laws against that.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 20, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Or he could've run amok with Vagina Dentata.
> 
> I hate it when my vag chomps off a cucumber's head. Such a picky c**t.



Feel proud to have had your condition immortalized in a movie. Besides, it makes for a great portable slicer/chopper. Fuck you magic bullet!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 20, 2010)

Great for opening pickle jars, too!

Well.....it kinda gnaws the lids off...


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 20, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great for opening pickle jars, too!
> 
> Well.....it kinda gnaws the lids off...



Like your own handy dandy jaws of life... Course my man parts...


----------

